# amavis gateway settings?



## klabacita (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi people.

 I had a spam gateway working, but I just need something to do and I don't quite understand if it is possible, I have read the config file but do not understand how to make this happen:

 1; I want to let some specific emails address to always cross the gateway without being checked (spam/virus), some of those senders send us attachmentss, how can this be done? I know the risk.

 2; I update my amavis from 2.6.x to 2.7, now some settings have gone, I already update my config and done, but now, I'm receiving emails INVALID HEADER.

Before this wasn't happening, now if I want to release the emails with amavisd-release it says that: 


```
no recipients, nothing to do.
```

  Maybe before my settings were wrong  and amavis let me work, but now this is a issue for me.

  Hope some one could help me fix my issues, thanks.

FreeBSD 8.0.x


----------

